# Puppy came home today!!



## CrystalV (Dec 28, 2015)

The little baby came home today. All great! He went over and started watching TV. So funny!! Still working on his name


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

What a sweetie!

Don't stress on the name. Shadow started as Lucy Lu, then became Rogue, was Never for a minute, then became Rebel and finally Shadow, lol.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He is so cute. You might find the perfect name by using nicknames for him. Something will stick. Looks like he enjoys cable news.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very happy for you!!!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Better keep the remote away from him. He is a male, even if you name him Sue.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Tivo


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

What a good looking young man! Congratz!


----------



## CrystalV (Dec 28, 2015)

Almost 8 weeks old... Do you think his ears will stay up?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

stay up = probably not...

end up = more than likely!


----------



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

He is a good looking pup, looks really serious, like he is on a mission.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Adorable pup!! :wub: Congrats!!


----------



## shakariah (May 5, 2016)

Have one looks similar, ears stayed up from 8 weeks.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

What a cutie- congrats!!!! Those ears are up fast they may stay up or do all kinds of things before staying up for good!


----------

